# Where would you rank Melo?



## darth-horax

If you had to rank him among the players you could BUILD a team around, where would he be on your list?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Top tier wing players, period. There are arguments you can make in favor of big men, but since Carmelo is such a good low post player himself, i'd even have a hard time taking them over him either. I mean, Duncan is a better player but also due to age I'd take Carmelo. Among wings, Kobe and LeBron are his only competition. And due to age, how good he already is, and upside, i'd take Carmelo. I can see the argument for LeBron but I'd take Carmelo.

I think people are seriously overlooking how good he's become on defense simply because of his old reputation. once the rep catches up to how good he has become, people will get it. now they don't get it. they will.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I wouldn't rank him anywhere near the top. If it was today, I'd go with Dwight Howard, KG, or Bosh... you see the trend. Offense starts inside-out, and the franchise player needs to be able to anchor the offense and the defense. Carmelo won't anchor the defense.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Carmelo is the best low post SF in the game. He certainly plays inside A LOT more than Garnett and Bosh, who you mention. And actually Carmelo is an above average to good defender and a VOCAL leader on defense, often pointing out teammates where they are supposed to be in the zone, etc. There are a few guys who are better defenders on our team, Camby, Najera, Buckner for example, but outside of Camby, Carmelo is our "anchor" on defense. Also in case you weren't aware, Bosh is atrocious on defense.


----------



## pac4eva5

top 10 w/o a doubt...


----------



## Kuskid

Kobe's the best player in the league and his team is right around 500. You'd have trouble building a sub-500 team around Tim Duncan. I'm not gonna rank him, because, it's no knock on Melo, but big men make franchise winning championships. He's a great post up player, but that doesn't make him a big man.


----------



## pac4eva5

WTChan said:


> I wouldn't rank him anywhere near the top. If it was today, I'd go with Dwight Howard, KG, or Bosh... you see the trend. Offense starts inside-out, and the franchise player needs to be able to anchor the offense and the defense. Carmelo won't anchor the defense.


again...FIRST WATCH HIM PLAY!!! im sick f people who jumped on melos nuts his rookie year and then jumped ship after the first half of last year. quit hatin on a guy because of his past! melo>>>>bosh. dont even try...


----------



## BEEZ

pac4eva5 said:


> again...FIRST WATCH HIM PLAY!!! im sick f people who jumped on melos nuts his rookie year and then jumped ship after the first half of last year. quit hatin on a guy because of his past! melo>>>>bosh. dont even try...


 I havent checked the stats but isnt Bosh having the better season "stats" wise?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

BEEZ said:


> I havent checked the stats but isnt Bosh having the better season "stats" wise?


no.


----------



## BEEZ

nugzhomer said:


> no.


 The only stat Carmello is performing better in is points and steals???????


----------



## cambyblockingyou

how about ts%?


----------



## BEEZ

nugzhomer said:


> how about ts%?


 lol, I said stats and you turned to ts%. SO basically you had to find a stat he was superior in. LOL, also Bosh is more efficient as well


----------



## cpawfan

Players I would build around are young big men, dominant scorers or players that just have it. I realize my opinion on who these players are won't match many of yours but such is life.

It players: Kidd, Duncan and Wade
Dominant scorers: LBJ, AI, Kobe, Amare, Dirk and TMac
Young bigs: DHo, Gasol and Bogut

2nd tier
It players: KG, Nash, RJ and Josh Howard
Dominant scorers: Ray Allen, Arenas, Vince, Melo and Pierce
Young bigs: Al Jefferson, Krstic, Yao and Bosh


----------



## pac4eva5

BEEZ said:


> The only stat Carmello is performing better in is points and steals???????


rebounds and blocks? well he is a center... 

melo has taken a completely injured team into a playoff spot and half game outta first in the divison. countless game winners. etc...

where are the raptors right now??? heres a clue: there biggest thread is a thread hoping we lose...hahahaha...losers...


----------



## BEEZ

pac4eva5 said:


> rebounds and blocks? well he is a center...
> 
> melo has taken a completely injured team into a playoff spot and half game outta first in the divison. countless game winners. etc...
> 
> where are the raptors right now??? heres a clue: there biggest thread is a thread hoping we lose...hahahaha...losers...


 Please pay attention to what I posted, I said stats not team. I know as far as team the Nuggets are better. Also Bosh IS NOT A CENTER. Hes a power forward. He has rarely played center at all this season and from what I saw he shoots FT's better, better FG%, blocks more shots, gets just about the same assists. I can go on and on.

As far as Denver and the Raptors go, what did that have to do with my post at all?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

BEEZ said:


> lol, I said stats and you turned to ts%. SO basically you had to find a stat he was superior in. LOL, also Bosh is more efficient as well


Isn't ts% a stat? How about FTA? Also not a stat? Points, rebounds, assists, blocks, steals are the only stats i suppose?

Bosh isn't even close to Carmelo as a player.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

nugzhomer said:


> Carmelo is the best low post SF in the game. He certainly plays inside A LOT more than Garnett and Bosh, who you mention. And actually Carmelo is an above average to good defender and a VOCAL leader on defense, often pointing out teammates where they are supposed to be in the zone, etc. There are a few guys who are better defenders on our team, Camby, Najera, Buckner for example, but outside of Camby, Carmelo is our "anchor" on defense. Also in case you weren't aware, Bosh is atrocious on defense.


Alright, you guys have me about Bosh. But now my list stands at Howard, Duncan (even this year, just cuz he is a post player), Amare, Kobe, KG, Wade, Lebron, Nash (that's right), Shaq (see Duncan), Iverson. Carmelo might be able to score inside and outside, but I'd much rather see player that is a consistent threat from one spot on the floor (the post, to be exact). I wouldn't start a team around a wing player, even if he plays in the post as well. But I'll say Carmelo is a top 10 wing though.


----------



## BEEZ

nugzhomer said:


> Isn't ts% a stat? How about FTA? Also not a stat? Points, rebounds, assists, blocks, steals are the only stats i suppose?
> 
> Bosh isn't even close to Carmelo as a player.


hahahahaha, you are hilarious. FTA? You are using that to gauge a player. Bosh's FT% is higher. They are the stats that mean alot. Its ok to be wrong sometimes. It just takes a bigger man to admit it. Where did I say Bosh was better than Carmelo? No where. I said wasnt Bosh having a better season statistically to which you said No and I have proven again and again that you are wrong. 

So what gives?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

You haven't "proven" anything. You seem to be here just to hate. You're assuming that each statistical category is worth equally, as though blocks were just as important in basketball as points or rebounds. I disagree. I think when you take all into consideration, Carmelo's complete dominance offensively makes him the better player statisically also. and we're not even getting into defense, where Carmelo can defend and Bosh is worse than LeBron.


----------



## JT

Carmelo has been top10 this year. He doesn't get enough credit for the way he has been playing this season. If he doesn't make the all-star game, that'd be a real black-eye on the coaches.


----------



## nbanoitall

nugzhomer said:


> You haven't "proven" anything. You seem to be here just to hate. You're assuming that each statistical category is worth equally, as though blocks were just as important in basketball as points or rebounds. I disagree. I think when you take all into consideration, Carmelo's complete dominance offensively makes him the better player statisically also. and we're not even getting into defense, where Carmelo can defend and Bosh is worse than LeBron.


there are a lot of players that have put up good numbers on a ****ty team. id like to see Bosh hit back to back game winners. i wanna punch him in the face, then they can go clean him up. stop the bleeding give him an aleve, and then watch him nail the jumper. not


----------



## nbanoitall

sherako said:


> Carmelo has been top10 this year. He doesn't get enough credit for the way he has been playing this season. If he doesn't make the all-star game, that'd be a real black-eye on the coaches.


if i posted my rankings of players in the league, people would really be pissed off. At one and two, and I can never decide. I have Kobe and Garnett. I flip back and forth all the time. But as far as the overall best player. I have to go with one of those two guys. If the T-wolves put anything around him, seriously, the wolves need to look for teams dumping players. PJ Brown, and guys like Mike James, Jalen Rose, and Mo Peterson in Toronto. And Paul Pierce, if he really wants out. (and of course) Artest. You could see the kandi man and Mccants go to Indiana. But I think everyone would start saying KG is the best in the league again if they put anything around him.

But as far as melo's potiental. He is top 10 now, and could be in the top three during the prime of his career. If he can shoot a good percentage, plus rebound and pass. Which he is really showing us he can do. Then he is going to be a great teammate. And could maybe someday win an MVP, but if i was betting id bet championship over MVPs


----------



## Flanders

Carmelo is probably top 20 for building a team. That doesn't mean he's a top 20 player though. Carmelo's youth gives him a slight edge.


----------



## Flanders

nugzhomer said:


> Bosh isn't even close to Carmelo as a player.


nugz_homer_


----------



## nbanoitall

Flanders said:


> nugz_homer_


 
nugzforum


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Carmelo is a top ten scorer, but not a top ten player. 

In terms of pure scoring ability, I'll put him in the top five. That sounds crazy, but people who don't watch him on a regular basis don't realize how easily he puts up points. He's one of those guys who will have 10 at the end of a quarter and you'll be like, "How the hell did he do that? I don't remember him putting up ten points." 

He has become incredibly efficient. He gets to the line each and every night, mostly because he's a load in the post. One on one, I don't think there is a guy in the league that can stop Carmelo. The scary thing is that he's just recently began to hit his jumpshot consistently. If that keeps up, you'll see him put up some 30ppg seasons, because he's to quick for players to get up tight on him. On top of that, he's a pretty poor finisher - he must miss at least five points a night in layups. 

That said, he still can improve quite a bit. His rebounding should be around seven a night, and his defense is pretty average. If he wants to become a top tier player, he'll need to round out his game, which I believe he's doing.


----------



## pac4eva5

Flanders said:


> Carmelo is probably top 20 for building a team. That doesn't mean he's a top 20 player though. Carmelo's youth gives him a slight edge.


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

please WATCH a nuggets game before u post!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Please tell me how Carmelo is only "average" as a defender. He's not lock down, but he's pretty good. Give me some things that he doesn't do so well, please. The only thing I can think of is not rotating on screens sometimes so well. That's basically it. He doesn't have the foot speed to really get in his opponents face because they could probably drive past him, but he uses space well to make sure he's basically always in front of them, and he doesn't bite on pump fakes so when his opponent shoots they usually have a hand in their face. i think people are still remember rookie carmelo too much. His defense is night and day now. And he's basically the defensive leader when Camby's not out there. usually the guy to instruct teammates on who their assignment is when running back to D.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> That said, he still can improve quite a bit. His rebounding should be around seven a night, and his defense is pretty average. If he wants to become a top tier player, he'll need to round out his game, which I believe he's doing.


Why should his rebounding be 7 a night? no one complains about LeBron's rebounds, and he only grabs 1 more per game while getting 6 more minutes per game.


----------



## pac4eva5

nugzhomer said:


> Please tell me how Carmelo is only "average" as a defender. He's not lock down, but he's pretty good. Give me some things that he doesn't do so well, please. The only thing I can think of is not rotating on screens sometimes so well. That's basically it. He doesn't have the foot speed to really get in his opponents face because they could probably drive past him, but he uses space well to make sure he's basically always in front of them, and he doesn't bite on pump fakes so when his opponent shoots they usually have a hand in their face. i think people are still remember rookie carmelo too much. His defense is night and day now. And he's basically the defensive leader when Camby's not out there. usually the guy to instruct teammates on who their assignment is when running back to D.


hes good at one-on-one, but gets lost sometimes in the half-court. very few mistakes from him, however...

so if carmelo is "average" on defense, lebron is "terrible". thats a good way of putting it i guess...


----------



## Flanders

pac4eva5 said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> please WATCH a nuggets game before u post!



I did.

When the Wolves beat the Nuggets in the first round. 

When Carmelo was shut down. 

When he did not want to play the final game because he was being harassed by Hassell....


----------



## nbanoitall

Flanders said:


> I did.
> 
> When the Wolves beat the Nuggets in the first round.
> 
> When Carmelo was shut down.
> 
> When he did not want to play the final game because he was being harassed by Hassell....


the last time i watched KG was his 1st year in the league. man did he suck.

if you arent up to date on whats going on in the nba. your going to sound stupid.


----------



## pac4eva5

Flanders said:


> I did.
> 
> When the Wolves beat the Nuggets in the first round.
> 
> When Carmelo was shut down.
> 
> When he did not want to play the final game because he was being harassed by Hassell....


 :stupid: 

haha! his rookie year...

well since thats the last time u saw him, u have NO idea whats going on right now, and therefor have ZERO credibility...

:wave:


----------



## chucho

I would pick a LOT of players over Melo to build a team around. I am a fan of Melo's and think he is a very good player, but not a great player by any means. Can he become a great player? Yes I think so, but he is lacking in too many areas to build an entire franchise around.

1) The guy is freakin LAZY unless he has the ball in his hands, period. Yes lately he has gotten a little better at the defensive end, but he is still way too lazy and inconsistent.
2) Watch Melo when a shot goes up, instead of fighting for the board he is almost always taking off down court or just standing around. The guy does not fight for boards, and anyone who knows basketball knows that you can win and lose games on rebounds.
3) I don't think he has learned how to play a team game, to play consistently in the flow of an offensive system. The guy has a lot to learn IMO.

He can score, he can play the game, but does he have the drive, the heart other than when he has the ball in his hands? Where's the passion in the rebounding game, when are we going to see this guy crash the boards, dive, play defense with passion? 

I think Melo has a chance to be something great, but if he keeps going the way he has so far, he will just be another good player who could score a lot of points, been done before a million times, to be a player I would build around I need the heart, the passion, the defense, the effort, the boards, etc.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

chucho said:


> 1) The guy is freakin LAZY unless he has the ball in his hands, period. Yes lately he has gotten a little better at the defensive end, but he is still way too lazy and inconsistent.


Not sure how I'm supposed to answer such a vague criticism. He "lazy" whatever that means. He's constantly trying to post up on offense when he doesn't have the ball, i guess that's lazy. He Ds up his man on defense, guess that's lazy. can't really respond to vagueness.



> 2) Watch Melo when a shot goes up, instead of fighting for the board he is almost always taking off down court or just standing around. The guy does not fight for boards, and anyone who knows basketball knows that you can win and lose games on rebounds.


He gets twice as many offensive rebounds as LeBron and only 1 fewer total, per game, while playing 6 fewer minutes. Yeah, never heard anyone complain about LeBron's rebounding. He got 11 rebounds in 3 quarters the other night, guess that was just luck huh. Sure he doesn't crash the boards when Camby is out there, but why should he.



> 3) I don't think he has learned how to play a team game, to play consistently in the flow of an offensive system. The guy has a lot to learn IMO.


Another vague criticism. Specifically what is he doing wrong that isn't "team"? Unlike players like LeBron, Carmelo only gets a touch once every 3 or 4 trips down the floor, he doesn't have the ball every time on offense. Even though in the half-court he's really our only option. Our team runs plays, Carmelo accepts that and has never complained about touches. Not sure what the complaint is here. he moves without the ball.


----------



## pac4eva5

cambyblockingyou said:


> Not sure how I'm supposed to answer such a vague criticism. He "lazy" whatever that means. He's constantly trying to post up on offense when he doesn't have the ball, i guess that's lazy. He Ds up his man on defense, guess that's lazy. can't really respond to vagueness.
> 
> 
> 
> He gets twice as many offensive rebounds as LeBron and only 1 fewer total, per game, while playing 6 fewer minutes. Yeah, never heard anyone complain about LeBron's rebounding. He got 11 rebounds in 3 quarters the other night, guess that was just luck huh. Sure he doesn't crash the boards when Camby is out there, but why should he.
> 
> 
> 
> Another vague criticism. Specifically what is he doing wrong that isn't "team"? Unlike players like LeBron, Carmelo only gets a touch once every 3 or 4 trips down the floor, he doesn't have the ball every time on offense. Even though in the half-court he's really our only option. Our team runs plays, Carmelo accepts that and has never complained about touches. Not sure what the complaint is here. he moves without the ball.


couldnt have said it better myself. 

imagine lebron with camby? lebrons rebound total would be a LOT lower IMO


----------



## BEEZ

pac4eva5 said:


> couldnt have said it better myself.
> 
> imagine lebron with camby? lebrons rebound total would be a LOT lower IMO


 What does Lebron playing Next Camby have anything to do with Carmello? Its hasnt happened and doesnt happen. Whats the point of what if's? We are talking about right nows and right now is what it is. Camby or no Camby


----------



## nbanoitall

BEEZ said:


> What does Lebron playing Next Camby have anything to do with Carmello? Its hasnt happened and doesnt happen. Whats the point of what if's? We are talking about right nows and right now is what it is. Camby or no Camby


i never pay any attention to your posts because you dont even know how to spell Carmelo's name. It just shows the lack of respect this guy still gets. There isnt a SF in the western conference that means more to his team that Carmelo Anthony. If not for Anthony we wouldnt be anywhere close to a decent team.

I dont know who your favorite player is. Lebron, D Wade, Kobe. Whoever. Lets say is AI. If I constantly spelled his name Allan Iversun. How much respect would you have for my comments on his game?

Carmelo Anthony is one of the most underrated players in the league. He may top my list if he keeps up this kind of play.


----------



## BEEZ

nbanoitall said:


> i never pay any attention to your posts because you dont even know how to spell Carmelo's name. It just shows the lack of respect this guy still gets. There isnt a SF in the western conference that means more to his team that Carmelo Anthony. If not for Anthony we wouldnt be anywhere close to a decent team.
> 
> I dont know who your favorite player is. Lebron, D Wade, Kobe. Whoever. Lets say is AI. If I constantly spelled his name Allan Iversun. How much respect would you have for my comments on his game?
> 
> Carmelo Anthony is one of the most underrated players in the league. He may top my list if he keeps up this kind of play.


 The fact that you have to be that petty as far as using the mispellings of a players name as to refute a post shows lack of substance in your posts not mine. Its clearly a mistype. As far as the Allen Iversun thing. I could care less. Its not my name and Im not that sensitive that I would whine about his name being mispelled.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Hey, mind stop trolling? We know you think Chris freaking Bosh is better than Carmelo. That's great, you've said your peace, but we shouldn't have to listen to trolls hating on Carmelo all the time. Find someone else to hate on, please.


----------



## nbanoitall

BEEZ said:


> The fact that you have to be that petty as far as using the mispellings of a players name as to refute a post shows lack of substance in your posts not mine. Its clearly a mistype. As far as the Allen Iversun thing. I could care less. Its not my name and Im not that sensitive that I would whine about his name being mispelled.


Or you could use some critical thinking skills to evaluate your own post instead of trying to attack me. In politics thats exactly what politicans do. When they want to hide something, they go and blame someone else for something.


You didnt just screw up the spelling in that last post. You do it in all of your "Carmello" posts. Which means you actually thought thats how his name was spelled. Meaning one could assume you dont watch him on tv or read news articles about his play.

Which then would lead me to assume you have very little value to add when we discuss Carmelo. Unless maybe you could explain why you never spell his name right. This isnt some guy that sits on the bench and inactive list. This is "the man" on this team.


----------



## BEEZ

cambyblockingyou said:


> Hey, mind stop trolling? We know you think Chris freaking Bosh is better than Carmelo. That's great, you've said your peace, but we shouldn't have to listen to trolls hating on Carmelo all the time. Find someone else to hate on, please.


 First of all I have no need to troll. I can have a different opinion which I clearly do and your argument has not been up to par as I have shown you otherwise, but if you calling me a troll is what makes you feel better than by all means do so.


----------



## BEEZ

nbanoitall said:


> Or you could use some critical thinking skills to evaluate your own post instead of trying to attack me. In politics thats exactly what politicans do. When they want to hide something, they go and blame someone else for something.
> 
> 
> You didnt just screw up the spelling in that last post. You do it in all of your "Carmello" posts. Which means you actually thought thats how his name was spelled. Meaning one could assume you dont watch him on tv or read news articles about his play.
> 
> Which then would lead me to assume you have very little value to add when we discuss Carmelo. Unless maybe you could explain why you never spell his name right. This isnt some guy that sits on the bench and inactive list. This is "the man" on this team.


LOL, well actually if you do research of my post history to the beginning, you will see and know what I know about Carmelo. Which makes everything you just said horribly inaccurate. Sorry


----------



## nbanoitall

BEEZ said:


> LOL, well actually if you do research of my post history to the beginning, you will see and know what I know about Carmelo. Which makes everything you just said horribly inaccurate. Sorry


see what i mean, your saying i didnt read your post. lets focus on you. why do you always mispell the guy's name. you are very good at bouncing back. but your just avoiding the point I made. instead of addressing the issue you avoid it. just admit it, you dont follow melo much. you arent a fan of melo. thats ok, and its not a crime. however doing a little research on him doesnt make you as credible as the people that watch him 82 plus games a year


----------



## darth-horax

Melo rules...


----------



## cpawfan

As a reminder

This is a forum for open discussion. Please treat everyone with respect and do not attack other posters. BBB.net is a global community of sports fans and you need to be prepared to read differing opinions as well the opinions of fans of other teams.

This also holds true when you visit other team's forums.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

cpawfan said:


> As a reminder
> 
> This is a forum for open discussion. Please treat everyone with respect and do not attack other posters. BBB.net is a global community of sports fans and you need to be prepared to read differing opinions as well the opinions of fans of other teams.
> 
> This also holds true when you visit other team's forums.


There's also something to be said about trolling. When someone hangs around a forum of a team that he doesn't even like just to hate on a player, that's not right. fans shouldn't have to listen to that all the time. you should be able to say your opinions even if you aren't a fan, but there becomes a point when it's just hating after you do it so long. I say just ignore the haters.


----------



## chucho

First of all, you guys should know better than anyone that comparing Lebron to Carmelo is pointless. I'm not going to get into who is a better basketball player. I'm talking about what they bring to the court, I'm saying that it is pointless to compare the two because they have different styles, they play different roles, it is like comparing Jason Kidd with Dikembe Mutumbo (ok so that may be a little overboard). Comparing who gets more rebounds makes no sense.

Second, too vague???? I said he doesn't play defense, I said he doesn't crash the boards, I said he doesn't play within the flow of the offense, etc. What do you want me to go back and look over specific plays, specific games and discuss them with you? I told you why I don't think he should rank that high, I wasn't trying to write you a book about every game he's ever played.

Third, remember this is in the context of "Where would you rank Melo?". So I am not saying he doesn't get more boards than Lebron, I'm not saying he doesn't buckle down and play defense at times, I'm not saying he doesn't hustle at times, I'm not saying he won't get better at these things, I'm not saying he isn't already showing improvement in his first few years, I'm not saying my sentence structure is horrible, even though it is.

In the context of where I would rank Melo, I would not rank him as high as most people because going out and scoring 35 a night doesn't win games IMO. It's fun to watch, it's great entertainment, but if it doesn't include the other important elements of basketball then to me that player shouldn't be ranked too high.

More than anything he needs to learn how to be a consistent player. He needs to learn how to consistently play hounding defense, how to consistently crash the boards, how to play with passion on BOTH ends of the court consistently. He may do that some day, but he hasn't shown that to me yet.

All of this is just my opinion and is probably nothing more than garbage to you all, but don't mistake this as me trying to troll or crap on your favorite player. Again I am a fan of Melo's, I really am. I think he has shown improvement, and he can become a great player, I just don't think he is there yet, nor should he be ranked amongst the NBA elite.


----------



## BEEZ

cambyblockingyou said:


> There's also something to be said about trolling. When someone hangs around a forum of a team that he doesn't even like just to hate on a player, that's not right. fans shouldn't have to listen to that all the time. you should be able to say your opinions even if you aren't a fan, but there becomes a point when it's just hating after you do it so long. I say just ignore the haters.


 Once again, you still havent pointed out where *I* a hating. I would venture to say I know alot more about Carmelo than the both of you and as I said in the other thread just go back and search my name with Carmello and you will see. I find it amusing and also this is the first time I have ever been accused of trolling. A first for me. LOL back to the point. I find it amusing that you have neither shown "consistency" or "structure" to your posts in defense of Melo, yet Im called a Troll because I find those holes in your argument. Im not here to fight just to post my opinion and I can do that freely without being called a troll because I have a differing opinion and you cant point out once in this entire thread were I spoke negatively about Carmello, yet another "inconsistency" in your posts


----------



## nbanoitall

BEEZ said:


> Carmello Carmello,


who?


----------



## BEEZ

nbanoitall said:


> who?


 sad


----------



## GNG

cambyblockingyou said:


> Hey, mind stop trolling? We know you think Chris freaking Bosh is better than Carmelo. That's great, you've said your peace, but we shouldn't have to listen to trolls hating on Carmelo all the time. Find someone else to hate on, please.


Heh, having a different opinion is now trolling.

Hey everyone, you have to think Anthony is a Top 10 player to post on the Nuggets board now. Furthermore, if you think anyone is better than him or anyone is more deserving of an All-Star nod, then you are a hater. Sorry.


----------



## nbanoitall

Rawse said:


> Heh, having a different opinion is now trolling.
> 
> Hey everyone, you have to think Anthony is a Top 10 player to post on the Nuggets board now. Furthermore, if you think anyone is better than him or anyone is more deserving of an All-Star nod, then you are a hater. Sorry.


no small forward in the western conference has meant more to his team's winning an ability to make the playoffs this year, than carmelo anthony.

if melo continues play at the level he has achieved (while others are out) its not out of the realm that melo starts at small forward next year on the all star team.

forget top ten. at some point in his career he could be top three. nobody is having a better 06


----------



## darth-horax

During the last 22 games, Melo has averaged just over 29ppg while keeping his team in playoff contention. With major injuries, the Nuggets as of today (1-18-06) are in first place in their division. Take Melo out of the equation, and the Nuggs are nowhere close.

I'd say he's a safe bet to build a team around.


----------



## Kuskid

chucho said:


> First of all, you guys should know better than anyone that comparing Lebron to Carmelo is pointless. I'm not going to get into who is a better basketball player. I'm talking about what they bring to the court, I'm saying that it is pointless to compare the two because they have different styles, they play different roles, it is like comparing Jason Kidd with Dikembe Mutumbo (ok so that may be a little overboard). Comparing who gets more rebounds makes no sense.
> 
> Second, too vague???? I said he doesn't play defense, I said he doesn't crash the boards, I said he doesn't play within the flow of the offense, etc. What do you want me to go back and look over specific plays, specific games and discuss them with you? I told you why I don't think he should rank that high, I wasn't trying to write you a book about every game he's ever played.
> 
> Third, remember this is in the context of "Where would you rank Melo?". So I am not saying he doesn't get more boards than Lebron, I'm not saying he doesn't buckle down and play defense at times, I'm not saying he doesn't hustle at times, I'm not saying he won't get better at these things, I'm not saying he isn't already showing improvement in his first few years, I'm not saying my sentence structure is horrible, even though it is.
> 
> In the context of where I would rank Melo, I would not rank him as high as most people because going out and scoring 35 a night doesn't win games IMO. It's fun to watch, it's great entertainment, but if it doesn't include the other important elements of basketball then to me that player shouldn't be ranked too high.
> 
> More than anything he needs to learn how to be a consistent player. He needs to learn how to consistently play hounding defense, how to consistently crash the boards, how to play with passion on BOTH ends of the court consistently. He may do that some day, but he hasn't shown that to me yet.
> 
> All of this is just my opinion and is probably nothing more than garbage to you all, but don't mistake this as me trying to troll or crap on your favorite player. Again I am a fan of Melo's, I really am. I think he has shown improvement, and he can become a great player, I just don't think he is there yet, nor should he be ranked amongst the NBA elite.


Good, civil post. The only thing I have to completely disagree with is Melo not winning games. I agree he's inconsistent on the boards at times, but his D is improving, and winning games has been probably the single thing that he's been best at for us this year. I couldn't disagree more with that part.


----------



## pac4eva5

darth-horax said:


> During the last 22 games, Melo has averaged just over 29ppg while keeping his team in playoff contention. With major injuries, the Nuggets as of today (1-18-06) are in first place in their division. Take Melo out of the equation, and the Nuggs are nowhere close.
> 
> I'd say he's a safe bet to build a team around.


hes been a top 5 player in the entire NBA the past 22 games...


----------



## chucho

> Good, civil post. The only thing I have to completely disagree with is Melo not winning games. I agree he's inconsistent on the boards at times, but his D is improving, and winning games has been probably the single thing that he's been best at for us this year. I couldn't disagree more with that part.


You are right, he has been a warrior, playing through injuries, helping carry this team and win games. I will admit that he has been amazing this season, but I meant it in the long run being primarily a scorer isn't going to win games, especially playoff games. I have been known to be wrong though, so maybe he doesn't need to change. But I think if he improves his defense, his passion on both ends, learning how to play in the flow of an offense getting others involved he could become a top 10 player in the NBA. But right now I just don't see it.

Last night I watched that game, I saw a player that when he struggles in the scoring department he doesn't have much else to offer to help win a game. He ended up with ONE rebound and 3 assists(I know his role isn't getting assists, but on nights he is struggling to score he needs to learn how to get others involved IMO). I realize he is playing hurt, but that hasn't kept him from putting all his energy into scoring 30+ points a night.


----------



## Timmons

Melo is the best player in the league BAR NONE, except for all the guys I have ahead of him...

I'd have to rank him #11 or #12 right now in all seriousness. I'm not sure who's ahead of him or behind him, but I'm not ready to call him a top 10 guy just yet, but he's really improved this season.

The only thing I'm worried about is his scoring average. With his numbers rising and the scoring average of the team not up very much that means his teammates are slipping.


----------



## Timmons

BEEZ said:


> Once again, you still havent pointed out where *I* a hating. I would venture to say I know alot more about Carmelo than the both of you and as I said in the other thread just go back and search my name with *Carmello* and you will see. I find it amusing and also this is the first time I have ever been accused of trolling. A first for me. LOL back to the point. I find it amusing that you have neither shown "consistency" or "structure" to your posts in defense of Melo, yet Im called a Troll because I find those holes in your argument. Im not here to fight just to post my opinion and I can do that freely without being called a troll because I have a differing opinion and you cant point out once in this entire thread were I spoke negatively about Carmello, yet another "inconsistency" in your posts


Disrespectful mispelling his name. Was that on purpose? :banana: Just kidding. Melo still needs his skeptics to keep him hungry. If everyone was on his side he'd become complacant and he needs to continue to get A LOT better.


----------



## Blink4

chucho said:


> In the context of where I would rank Melo, I would not rank him as high as most people because going out and scoring 35 a night doesn't win games IMO. It's fun to watch, it's great entertainment, but if it doesn't include the other important elements of basketball then to me that player shouldn't be ranked too high.
> .


The Nuggets are 11-5 in the past 3 years when Melo scores 35+. 6-2 this year, which would be a 62-20 record over the span of a whole season. (I realize that this is a small sample size). I think that scoring 35 a night will win you games.


----------



## pac4eva5

chucho said:


> You are right, he has been a warrior, playing through injuries, helping carry this team and win games. I will admit that he has been amazing this season, but I meant it in the long run being primarily a scorer isn't going to win games, especially playoff games. I have been known to be wrong though, so maybe he doesn't need to change. But I think if he improves his defense, his passion on both ends, learning how to play in the flow of an offense getting others involved he could become a top 10 player in the NBA. But right now I just don't see it.
> 
> Last night I watched that game, I saw a player that when he struggles in the scoring department he doesn't have much else to offer to help win a game. He ended up with ONE rebound and 3 assists(I know his role isn't getting assists, but on nights he is struggling to score he needs to learn how to get others involved IMO). I realize he is playing hurt, but that hasn't kept him from putting all his energy into scoring 30+ points a night.


this is the stuff i HATE the most out of critics!

PEOPLE: please realize that unlike lebron, kobe, AI, wade, etc... MELO DOES NOT CONTROL THE BALL EVERY POSSESSION!!! melo might not even TOUCH the ball except ONCE out of every 3-4 trips down!!! get over yourself with the "he needs to get others involved crap"!!! its quite obvious that if he only touches the ball once every 3-4 trips down, that all the other players are already INVOLVED!!!

this is why the guy will win many rings. he doesnt NEED the ball every trip for his TEAM to be successful...

thank you.


----------



## chucho

> this is the stuff i HATE the most out of critics!
> 
> PEOPLE: please realize that unlike lebron, kobe, AI, wade, etc... MELO DOES NOT CONTROL THE BALL EVERY POSSESSION!!! melo might not even TOUCH the ball except ONCE out of every 3-4 trips down!!! get over yourself with the "he needs to get others involved crap"!!! its quite obvious that if he only touches the ball once every 3-4 trips down, that all the other players are already INVOLVED!!!
> 
> this is why the guy will win many rings. he doesnt NEED the ball every trip for his TEAM to be successful...
> 
> thank you.


Like I said in my post, I know it is not his role to get assists. So straighten out your panites there, no need to get angry.

In fact you are helping my point, the guy doesn't get involved in the flow of the offense. He goes down stands around and waits for someone to give him the ball, and when he gets it 9 times out of 10 he is going to shoot or drive to the hoop. That is not basketball, that is weekend warrior crap out at your local park.

He needs to be touching the ball more often, he needs to be catching the ball, drawing double teams and creating space. No I am not saying he needs to become Jason Kidd, not by a long stretch, that is obviously not his role.

But to stand around and not crash the boards, not be involved in the flow of the offense other than scoring is something he needs to change.

Thank _you_ for furthering my point.


----------



## nbanoitall

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Disrespectful mispelling his name. Was that on purpose? :banana: Just kidding. Melo still needs his skeptics to keep him hungry. If everyone was on his side he'd become complacant and he needs to continue to get A LOT better.


he actually didnt know he was doing it, he's done it in other threads


----------



## pac4eva5

chucho said:


> Like I said in my post, I know it is not his role to get assists. So straighten out your panites there, no need to get angry.


straighten out my panties? good argument...i guess... 



> In fact you are helping my point, the guy doesn't get involved in the flow of the offense. He goes down stands around and waits for someone to give him the ball, and when he gets it 9 times out of 10 he is going to shoot or drive to the hoop. That is not basketball, that is weekend warrior crap out at your local park.


that right there tells me you havent watched melo play since the all-star game of last year. therefor, u have ZERO credibilty and are now wasting everyones time. :wave:



> He needs to be touching the ball more often, he needs to be catching the ball, drawing double teams and creating space. No I am not saying he needs to become Jason Kidd, not by a long stretch, that is obviously not his role. But to stand around and not crash the boards, not be involved in the flow of the offense other than scoring is something he needs to change.


what??? 

how is that melo's fault that he doesnt receive enough touches? i think EVERY fan would agree melo needs to get more touches, but it comes down to the PG's job of making sure your star gets the ball. something that still bugs the crap out of me about our PG's. they are all selfish shooters. but what can u do?

and btw, melo DOES draw double-teams, sometimes tripple-teams, continually opening up the offense, but u havent watched him play in almost 2 years, so u wouldnt know that huh?



> Thank _you_ for furthering my point.


im still tryna figure out what your point is, but spare the embarrassment and dont bother...

:wave:


----------

